# Are there any local speaker manufacturers that are good?



## DisappearingOak (Feb 12, 2013)

I wondered..I was looking for a cheap pair of bookshelf speakers to use with my pc (for music) and it seems the international brands are costly and the ones that do fit within my budget have terrible reviews. I'm looking for less than 4000 rs speakers for a 2.0 set (yes, I'm not going to buy a sub) that are fairly high quality and can be said to be audiophile quality. I'd like full wood enclosure with wires etc being high quality. And the prices being high for international brands, I do not want to pay for imported ones at my price range knowing that I'm getting sub standard quality for the money. So I'm looking for local Indian made speakers that are superb quality. 

I need speakers that can handle pretty big volume with minimal distortion and does NOT hurt the ear (mild), a clear tone, and no muddy bass. Bass should be there, just not the bad kind of bass that drowns out the more important parts of the music. For example, I was listening to radiohead's no surprises, with even a little bass on the sub of my logitechs, the music gets muddy and I cannot hear the background melody of the violins. Maybe my sub is 'sub'-standard (sorry about that), but even on my previous sets of speakers, the effect of the bass is terrible, especially with some of those cheap logitech's that do not even have a bass control knob. Anyway, I don't like thumpy bass anyway, so not buying sub. I need only quality bookshelf pair (powered). If you know any local brands that are exceptional for the price, please tell me, THnaks.


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2013)

^^if you find any electronics repair shop you can order them to make bookshelf speakers as per your requirement.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

And this the best title that you can come up with ?? Ask some mod top rename the thread, its confusing at best and also edit your first post. You need the best money can buy at 4000 INR right so just state it.


----------



## DisappearingOak (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And this the best title that you can come up with ?? Ask some mod top rename the thread, its confusing at best and also edit your first post. You need the best money can buy at 4000 INR right so just state it.



You sound like a troll, but you have the advantage of 8000+ posts. I did state that I'm looking for 4000 rs speakers but the title reflects the more important part - which Indian manufacturers are good that make quality budget speakers. I don't really see what's so offensive to you. Maybe you should get that much needed break from your pc. If you have nothing to contribute, why post at all?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

there is no national & international company which makes audiophile quality 2.0 speakers for under Rs.4000 or for that matter even 10000.either get the best 2.1 set under 4000 & compromise or start saving money.


----------



## DisappearingOak (Feb 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> there is no national & international company which makes audiophile quality 2.0 speakers for under Rs.4000 or for that matter even 10000.either get the best 2.1 set under 4000 & compromise or start saving money.



I might wait and save.. but I heard good things about Dayton B652 speakers and Pioneer SPBS22 ( a little more expensive but I can spend a little more if required ), so wondered if I can get something comparable locally. Those speakers are priced cheaply. I read the Daytons are self-powered. But do you know if a subwoofer can power those passive Pioneers? Anyway, I might go for those but want to see all possible options and I don't mind supporting local if it's good quality.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2013)

Buy some entry level Vifa or Scanspeak drivers and make a speaker by yourself. But then you have to buy an amplifier to drive them too.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

DisappearingOak said:


> You sound like a troll, but you have the advantage of 8000+ posts. I did state that I'm looking for 4000 rs speakers but the title reflects the more important part - which Indian manufacturers are good that make quality budget speakers. I don't really see what's so offensive to you. Maybe you should get that much needed break from your pc. If you have nothing to contribute, why post at all?



Maybe you should do a bit of research before posting irrelevant posts. There are none.
Let me teach you how to pick a title. In this title you are basically just asking whether there are any Indian Manufacturers who makes good quality of speakers or not which has nothing to do with buying. If you wanted to be specific you could have just made a title "Need a 2.0 Speakers for Music" and in that post you could have specified that you want speakers from Indian Manufacturer if possible. Now this thread title is misleading. I came here thinking to discuss about Indian Companies who made speakers and found out that its a thread for asking recommendations about 2.0 speaker system. You don't even know how to pick a title and you are blaming me ??
And FYI I have been called many things, but troll is not one of them.

As for suggestions there are plenty of good 2.1 speaker system that would suit your need but if you really want 2.0 then
BL Jembe 2 Multimedia Speakers


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2013)

The Cheapest stereo speakers you would get and worth it are the M-Audio AV and AudioEngine A2 and they are within and in and around Rs 10000.

Do a DIY ....for reference only = Corrson - India's only DIY Store for Hi-End Audio


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 15, 2013)

DisappearingOak said:


> You sound like a troll, but you have the advantage of 8000+ posts. I did state that I'm looking for 4000 rs speakers but the title reflects the more important part - which Indian manufacturers are good that make quality budget speakers. I don't really see what's so offensive to you. Maybe you should get that much needed break from your pc. If you have nothing to contribute, why post at all?


First of all try not to offend someone who is providing some info or guidance to you otherwise dont expect anyone to reply to you. You think you are too smart to talk that way. ppl here are there to help to the best possible way they can. so be a bit cordial on your move. And FYI, your title is definitely MISLEADING. and that can be expected from a  like you but not this kind of attitude.  gameranand just pointed out your blooper.



DisappearingOak said:


> I'm looking for less than 4000 rs speakers for a 2.0 set (yes, I'm not going to buy a sub) that are fairly high quality and can be said to be audiophile quality.


now that sure sounds like a troll. audiophile quality in 4K.


----------

